# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Lexicon of Arms and Armor from Iran by Dr. Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

## Mark McMorrow

*Lexicon of Arms and Armor from Iran*

by Dr. Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani 

To say Dr. Khorasani's Lexicon is rich in substantive detail would be an absolute understatement.  “Lexicon of Arms and Armor from Iran” is truly an academic work and is destined to become acknowledged as a primary, quintessential reference for those interested in the study of this subject matter.  Utilizing his access to extensive core historical documentation, Dr. Khorasani reaches deep into the Persian martial culture to produce this textually extensive, encyclopedic work.  “Lexicon” is extremely important from the Western perspective, providing a previously unavailable definitive reference presented in alphabetic dictionary form.  Very useful features include an interesting intro into Persian military/martial history, a Persian language Phonetics table, and a detailed primary source list.  Of course, it will be a most important and welcome addition to the library of the aficionado of ethnographic weapons in general.  With Lexicon of Arms & Armor from Iran, Dr. Khorasani once again demonstrates his tireless attention to detail and dedication to the study of arms.  In English, interspersed generously with Iranian textual references.  560 pages, including color images and references.

----------

